# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Naïca - MMO mobile en pixel art

## FraZM

Bonjour à tous !

Ok d'accord, PC Master Race tout ça on connait ! MAIS, je souhaite vous présenter un projet de jeu vidéo mobile sur lequel je travaille nommé « *Naïca* », en développement depuis plusieurs mois. Comme indiqué dans le titre, *Naïca* est un *MMORPG 2D* qui sera disponible gratuitement sur *Android & iOS* et mettra l'accent sur le *PvP*. 

Le jeu est développé sur Unity et est découpé en 3 parties : 
Un lobby qui permet au joueur d'être dispatché sur les différents serveurs.Un serveur par map.Un client.

Pour la partie visuelle je suis aidé par un graphiste qui développe énormément les animations (via le logiciel Aseprite) pour un rendu beaucoup plus fluide que la majorité des autres jeux en pixel (mais qui prend aussi beaucoup plus de temps à réaliser).

Petit exemple :


Le monde de *Naïca* est un gigantesque cristal, et vous pourrez créer votre personnage à travers plusieurs races disponibles. A la place du choix d'une classe, c'est la* composition de vos compétences* et l'utilisation de vos armes qui déterminera votre rôle : vous pourrez ainsi être un tank, puis devenir un healer ou passer en mage. Tout cela, en espérant bien sûr que vous disposez de l'équipement adéquat. 

La structure de votre rôle se fera donc par votre arbre de compétences qui vous permettra non seulement d'apprendre de nouveaux sorts ou attaques, mais aussi de développer vos caractéristiques (intelligence, dextérité, force...) : si vous souhaitez passer de tank à mage, vous devrez donc réinitialiser tous vos points de compétences pour les investir dans les compétences & caractéristiques adéquates.

Plus de détails seront révélés au fur et à mesure, et Naïca dispose d'un Facebook et d'un Twitter (uniquement en anglais) pour les intéressés ! Un site est disponible (https://naicaonline.com), et une *version test* de Naïca est prévue prochainement pour que vous puissiez voir ce que donnera le jeu (vous pouvez vous y inscrire via le site) !

N'hésitez pas à poser vos questions à la suite de ce post !

----------


## LeRan

Ouah, le projet a l'air déjà vachement avancé ! Et puis tous ces pixels, ça fait chaud au cœur  ::):

----------


## FraZM

> Ouah, le projet a l'air déjà vachement avancé ! Et puis tous ces pixels, ça fait chaud au cœur


Haha on essaye de publier régulièrement du contenu sur les réseaux sociaux aussi ! Je publierais de nouvelles images/infos sur le topic dès que possible  ::ninja::

----------


## FraZM

Petite update : on débute doucement le level design de Naïca ! Hâte de voir ce que ça donne en "réel" et de vous le montrer ensuite  :;):  Côté personnages les animations continuent d'être créées, notamment celles liées aux attaques (seul le renard a été animé pour le moment, c'est pour ça que vous risquez de le voir souvent !).

----------


## LeRan

Vous dessinez tous les niveaux à la main avec placement des arbres et des décors, ou il y aura un coup de génération procédurale par dessus tout ça ?

Ouah, en plus vous avez un OPEN SPACE pour travailler ?  ::o:

----------


## FraZM

Tout est fait à la main oui, donc ça prend plus de temps que par génération procédurale !  ::happy2:: 

Et oui on est en open space, c'est plus pratique pour communiquer, montrer des artworks, poser des questions, etc...  :B):

----------


## LeRan

> Et oui on est en open space, c'est plus pratique pour communiquer, montrer des artworks, poser des questions, etc...


Oh enfigueille, les types ils se prennent pour des américains ! Moi je dois me battre contre mon chat pour avoir la place devant l'ordi, tu m'étonnes que vous avancez vite  :Cigare:

----------


## FraZM

Yes we are $$$  :Cigare:  On est actuellement en train de préparer le site de Naïca, il sortira bientôt !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Aie aie aie, faudrait que je me mette à Aseprite, c'est vrai que les graphismes sont super léchés !

Quel degré de customisation visuelle vous visez pour les personnages ?

----------


## FraZM

Content que les visuels te plaisent ! 
Pour la customisation, chaque bout d'armure sera visible sur les personnages : plastron, casque, épaulettes, etc... Donc si tu changes de casque, cela se verra sur ton personnage  ::lol::  La majorité des jeux en pixel art 2D proposent généralement peu de customisation et ton armure ne change pas ou évolue peu, mais on a décidé de le faire : ça fait plus de travail certes, mais le rendu est beaucoup mieux !

----------


## FraZM

Le site de Naïca est disponible ! Vous pouvez vous inscrire dès maintenant pour participer aux phases de test : https://naicaonline.com/ !  :^_^:

----------


## LeRan

Bon, je me suis inscrit même si la mention "PvP" fait un peu peur, on verra.

Le site est tout mignon, on voit que ça a été fait avec amour ! Deux petites remarques de forme au passage.
- Penser toutefois à corriger "épvreuve".
- La fin de phrase "gagner des champs de batailles" est ma foi assez mystérieuse, on se demande s'il y a des mots en trop ou un sens caché  ::):

----------


## FraZM

Haha merci !

Le "épvreuve" est corrigé, merci de l'avoir fait remarqué il nous a échappé  ::cry:: 

Pour les Champs de bataille, il s'agit d'une partie du PvP, on dévoilera ça plus en détails plus tard !

----------


## FraZM

Recherche de visuels pour les créatures de Naïca  ::lol:: 



*Le site de Naïca pour les intéressés*

----------


## LeRan

Beaucoup de petits coups de génie dans cette planche !

Le lapin-tique qui s'accroche est à la fois mignon et flippant  :^_^: '

----------


## FraZM

Haha oui ils sont tous uniques ! Je ferais passer ton message au graphiste  :;): 

Il est d'ailleurs en train d'en designer un en pixel art, je vous le partagerai dès que possible !

----------


## FraZM

Les graphistes assurent toujours autant  ::wub::  Voici un petit bandit qui protège son coffre !

----------


## FraZM

Premier blog posté sur le monde de Naïca et son PvP (en anglais) : https://community.naicaonline.com/en...-in-pixel-art/

D'autres blogs seront publiés dans les semaines à venir sur Naïca et son développement  ::):

----------


## FraZM

On a atteint les 500 inscrits sur Naicaonline.com pour les phases de test ! Merci à tous  ::):

----------


## FraZM

On continue de travailler sur l'interface joueur, certains visuels de sorts sont à modifier et la map du playtest avance bien ! On vous communiquera des visuels prochainement, n'hésitez pas à nous suivre sur Twitter / Facebook  et rejoindre notre Discord pour ne rien manquer !

----------


## FraZM

Premier visuel de la carte du playtest ! Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Hideo

Marrant, je voyais ca avec de plus gros pixels au vu des premieres images, mais ca n'empeche pas j'aime bien le rendu  :;):

----------


## FraZM

Héhé là c'est une vue très large de l'Arène pour tout voir sur l'écran dont on voit moins les pixels que sur les screens qui ont été fait auparavant, qui eux sont très resserrés sur les personnages ! Tout est une question de perspective  ::happy2::  Et merci de ton commentaire  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

C'est super mignon, félicitations à l' (aux?) artiste(s). Le personnage me fait furieusement penser à Conker!  ::o:

----------


## FraZM

Haha merci beaucoup de ton commentaire ! Le graphiste ne connaissait pas du tout Conker, il l'a découvert à l'instant  ::o:  (et moi aussi d'ailleurs... ::siffle:: )

----------


## SeanRon

il yaura moyen d'avoir une option pour un rendu gros pixel x2 ou x4 façon endless dungeon et consort ?

----------


## FraZM

> il yaura moyen d'avoir une option pour un rendu gros pixel x2 ou x4 façon endless dungeon et consort ?


Non il n'est pas prévu d'avoir de rendu gros pixel pour Naïca, cela dépendra uniquement de la résolution de ton écran.

Et ce week-end, nous serons à la DreamHack Tours 2018 et il sera possible de tester Naïca en avant-première ! Suivez nous sur Twitter & Facebook pour vivre l'évènement avec nous ! Le premier playtest en pre-alpha sera bientôt annoncé  :;):

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons atteint les 1000 joueurs, merci à tous !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Le jeu est dispo?  ::unsure::

----------


## FraZM

Hey Hyperpenguin ! Non le jeu n'est pas encore disponible, on a prévu un playtest en pre-alpha prochainement  ::):  On compte sortir l'alpha de Naïca d'ici la fin de l'année ! Tu peux t'inscrire sur Naicaonline.com pour avoir une chance de participer aux phases de test  :^_^:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci mais c'était juste pour tester vite fait, je suis pas très mmo donc je vais pas produire un retour très utile.

----------


## FraZM

Lisez notre DevBlog (en anglais) sur la création du playtest en pre-alpha qui arrive bientôt !

https://community.naicaonline.com/en...lpha-playtest/

----------


## FraZM

Le premier playtest en Pre-Alpha sera le vendredi 8 juin à 18h00 (CEST) ! Assurez-vous d'avoir rejoint notre Discord pour avoir une chance d'être l'un des joueurs sélectionnés !

→ Les joueurs sélectionnés recevront un message privé sur Discord
→ Vous pourrez enregistrer le playtest pour en faire une vidéo mais vous devrez préciser qu'il s'agit d'une Pre-Alpha
→ Le playtest sera sur Android & PC et durera 1h

https://discord.gg/MQeP4JG

----------


## Tchey

Linux ?

----------


## FraZM

Pas tout de suite, mais c'est prévu !

----------


## FraZM

Aujourd'hui est le grand jour ! Suivez nous sur Twitter et Facebook pour suivre le playtest avec nous  ::):  Une vidéo sera publiée courant semaine prochaine pour montrer le playtest à tous les joueurs !

----------


## FraZM

Voici différents screens du playtest en attendant la vidéo qui arrivera bientôt ! Un nouveau playtest est déjà, prévu, on vous tiendra au courant par mail, Twitter et Facebook : rejoignez nous  ::):

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons sorti la première vidéo de Naïca, filmée pendant le playtest du 8 juin ! Dites nous ce que vous en pensez  ::):

----------


## FraZM

Plus de 3000 joueurs sont désormais inscrits sur Naicaonline.com !  :;):

----------


## FraZM

Pas encore, Naïca est toujours en développement et on prévoit de faire plusieurs phases de test avant la sortie de l'Alpha à la fin de l'année !

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons publié un nouveau DevBlog (en anglais) qui pourrait intéresser les développeurs (2D ou non) : https://community.naicaonline.com/en...for-a-2d-game/ !

----------


## FraZM

Une nouvelle race a fait son apparition lors du dernier test : les chats ! On en a aussi profité pour tester des nouveaux sorts  ::):

----------


## FraZM

En un mot : personnalisation ! Et ce n'est que le début ! :D

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons dépassé les *10 000 joueurs* inscrits sur Naicaonline.com ! Pour célébrer ça nous avons ajouté de nouvelles emotes sur notre Discord  ::):  Si vous voulez participer aux tests avec l'équipe de développement pour nous aider à stabiliser les serveurs et le gameplay, rejoignez nous : https://discord.gg/QajSaVu !

----------


## FraZM

Naïca est désormais ajouté à la librairie Twitch ! Sa Box Art sera bientôt mise à jour  :;):  https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Naïca

----------


## FraZM

Voici un petit aperçu d'une map sur laquelle on travaille (avec Unity dans le cas présent)  ::):

----------


## FraZM

Nous sommes désormais plus de 50 000 joueurs inscrits sur Naicaonline.com, merci à tous !

----------


## LeRan

Hmm je me sentais d'humeur alphatesteuse mais il semble que tous les slots soient pourvus, ce sera pour la prochaine fois...

Pas de rapport, mais dis-moi camarade développeur, pour la carte du monde consultable en jeu, comment tu fais ? Une capture d'écran d'une caméra ortho dédiée à ça, ou il y a mieux à faire ?

----------


## FraZM

Oui les places partent en quelques jours quand un test est annoncé, il faut être rapide (le test a été annoncé vendredi) !

Pour la carte, il s'agira d'une illustration aux mêmes proportions que la carte, comme tu peux le voir sur World of Warcraft !

----------


## FraZM

Inktober a commencé en début de semaine, et vous pouvez retrouver tous les dessins de notre artiste, Greg, sur *Twitter* et sur *Instagram* ! Un dessin/thème par jour, pendant 1 mois ! Cette année, nous suivons la liste de *The French Inktober*  ::): 

Le premier dessin (thème : Glace) :

----------


## FraZM

Il y a actuellement 10 artworks Inktober retrouvables sur notre Twitter et Instagram, chacun avec un thème différent !

----------


## FraZM

Inktober est terminé, vous pouvez retrouver tous nos artworks sur notre Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/naicaonline/

L'Alpha est prévue pour *début 2019*, plus d'informations ici : https://twitter.com/NaicaOnline/stat...34819892432897

----------


## FraZM

Le nouveau site de Naïca est là ! Vous allez pouvoir y trouver de nouvelles informations (Naïca, les races, système de compétences...)  ::): 

https://naicaonline.com

Nous avons sorti une vidéo pour l'annoncer (en anglais, des sous-titres sont disponibles) :

https://youtu.be/_aA9cfVnh9Q

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons aussi sorti les forums pour les intéressés, et il y a aussi des DevBlogs (anciens et nouveaux)  ::):  

Les anciens DevBlogs sont uniquement disponibles en anglais ! 

https://forums.naicaonline.com/

----------


## FraZM

Nous prévoyons de faire notre premier DevStream en live sur Twitch vendredi à 19h00, et nous parlerons en anglais ! 

https://www.twitch.tv/naicaonline

----------


## FraZM

Le replay du DevStream est disponible sur YouTube, en anglais :

----------


## madgic

naphtaline, mais je te connais  ::o:   ::lol:: 

Bon par contre le si peu que j'ai vu de la vidéo t'as pas parlé c'est étrange  ::siffle::

----------


## FraZM

Petite image in-game d'une quête qui sera disponible dans Naïca

----------


## FraZM

Informations concernant la sortie de l'Alpha fermée : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...tie-de-lalpha/

----------


## Holdgling

Hello, choix compréhensible, c'est toujours difficile de définir une date de première Alpha, et surtout de s'y tenir  ::): 
Quoi qu'il en soit, bon courage pour la suite des évènements, la patte artistique est vraiment cool :D

Vous avez une vidéo récente du gameplay ? (les seules que je trouve datent de plusieurs mois sur votre page youtube)

----------


## FraZM

Merci beaucoup pour ton message  ::): 

Nous n'avons pas publié de vidéos de gameplay récentes, par contre tu peux retrouver des visuels et des vidéos courtes sur notre Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/naicaonline/ !

----------


## FraZM

Nous publions régulièrement des screenshots et des informations sur le développement de Naïca dans ce topic (en anglais) pour les intéressés (monstres, brouillard, interface, zones...) : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...e-development/

----------


## FraZM

Nouvelles informations et mise à jour à propos de l'Alpha fermée de Naïca ! https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...de-na%C3%AFca/

----------


## FraZM

Ce week-end, nous sommes de retour à la DreamHack Tours ! Vous pourrez nous retrouver sur le stand de la région Centre-Val de Loire (DreamExpo) et tester en avant-première la zone du marais !

Plus d'informations ici.

----------


## FraZM

Un nouveau post sur les forums ! Cette semaine nous avons débuté un test interne avec quelques joueurs sélectionnés et nous avons reçu énormément de retours (ainsi que beaucoup de bugs à résoudre) !

Vous pouvez en lire plus ici (en anglais) : 

https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...t&comment=1260

----------


## FraZM

Depuis notre dernière newsletter, plusieurs choses sont arrivées pour Naïca : nous avons été à la DreamHack Tours en mai, nous avons progressé doucement mais sûrement sur la partie musique & sons et nous avons lancé une grosse phase de test pour Naïca.

Plus d'information ici : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...re-%C3%A9tape/

----------


## FraZM

Bonjour !

Ces derniers mois, de nombreux joueurs nous ont fait part de leur désir de nous soutenir via une donation : c'est désormais possible !

Les donations effectuées par les joueurs nous aiderons à construire le monde de Naïca, à nous développer plus rapidement et à nous permettre de garder notre indépendance. En plus de cela, chaque donateur recevra des récompenses exclusives.

_L'Alpha fermée sera disponible d'ici quelques mois, et les clés d'accès seront envoyés aux joueurs de manière régulière, par vague. Si vous faites une donation, vous serez prioritaire.
_
Toutes les contreparties seront disponibles une fois le jeu sorti officiellement (après l’Alpha fermée et la Bêta). Toute date de sortie est une estimation et peut être sujette à des changements.

*Nous avons débuté Naïca en 2018 et il nous reste encore un long chemin à parcourir : souhaitez-vous faire partie de l'aventure ? Vous pouvez nous soutenir en faisant une donation sur notre site !*

----------


## FraZM

Aventuriers, merci beaucoup ! En moins de 24h nous avons atteint les 1000€ de donation !

Une donation d'au moins 1€ nous aide déjà énormément et vous garanti d'être prioritaire pour l'Alpha fermée ! D'ailleurs, il semblerait que le VIPack soit extrêmement populaire...

Merci encore à tous les donateurs actuels et futurs, plus d'informations au sujet de Naïca seront partagés prochainement.

Pour nous soutenir : https://naicaonline.com/fr/donation

----------


## FraZM

Être effrayé par un gros monstre semble être le prix à payer lorsqu'on est un aventurier. Pas vrai Banther ?

----------


## FraZM

Approchez du feu et réchauffez-vous, ou bien parlez à Allister et commencez de nouvelles quêtes : votre aventure, votre choix !

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons terminé notre dernier test le 7 août et il est désormais temps de partager avec vous le bilan de ces deux derniers mois !

Ce qu'il y a à savoir : 1300 joueurs, monstres, feedback et donjon.

En apprendre plus (en anglais): https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...t&comment=1387

----------


## FraZM

Naïca dispose de deux divinités : Naide et Icaon. Leurs autels sont disséminés tout autour de Naïca. On vous les présentera plus en détail prochainement !

*Naide*



*Icaon*

----------


## FraZM

Nouveautés de Naïca : Récapitulatif de l'été

En savoir plus : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...%C3%A9t%C3%A9/

----------


## FraZM

Après tous ces mois de travail et de tests, nous avons une excellente nouvelle pour tout le monde : *l'Alpha fermée de Naïca sera lancée le mardi 24 septembre !*



Vous trouverez plus d'information sur le sujet ici : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...lalpha-fermée

----------


## FraZM

Nouveautés de Naïca : Informations sur l'Alpha fermée

La semaine dernière, nous avons annoncé le lancement de l'Alpha fermée pour le mardi 24 septembre à 10h00 (heure française). Nous allons désormais vous détailler son contenu et son fonctionnement.

En savoir plus : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...a-ferm%C3%A9e/

----------


## Rusty Cohle

J'arrive ici complètement par hasard, je me suis inscrit à l'Alpha, ça à l'air d'être exactement ce qu'il me manquait pour jouer sur mon mobile !! top !!!!

----------


## FraZM

Parfait alors ! Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas !

----------


## FraZM

L'Alpha fermée est officiellement lancée depuis mardi ! Nous espérons que vous vous amuserez et nous comptons sur vos retours !

Au cours des prochains mois nous allons envoyer des accès chaque semaine : aventuriers, votre tour viendra !

Rejoignez notre Discord et discutez avec d'autres joueurs : https://discordapp.com/invite/naicaonline

----------


## FraZM

Bonjour !

Voici quelques clés pour l'Alpha fermée ! Utilisez les ici (il faut être connecté) : https://naicaonline.com/fr/alpha/

CHIWZ12580
EFIJPW8568
EFLMX14568
BCFJN27249
ACEHKN2593
BCDKMNQ368
FMNVY28038
AKLST45024
BCDEFM1358
QTVWX14467

Bon jeu à vous !

----------


## MrShibby

Cool, je vais tester ça.

J'ai pris la 1ère clé.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

J'ai utilisé QTVWX14467 ! 

MERCI !!!

----------


## FraZM

Parfait, kiffez bien !

----------


## Maximelene

Hello, j'ai utilisé BCDEFM1358.  :;):

----------


## FraZM

Amuse toi bien !

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons ajouté Rico au Dank camp pour réinitialiser vos compétences : le premier reset est gratuit, mais les prochains ne le seront pas !

Notre level designer a aussi publié plusieurs screenshots de la Forêt de Cerulean, la prochaine zone à être disponible dans Naïca !

Regardez les ici : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...t&comment=1645

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons ajouté le mini-donjon à Naïca et fait plusieurs modifications sur le taux de drop d'équipement !

https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...-et-bien-plus/

----------


## FraZM

Vous vous demandez où en est l'avancée pour le bug important que vous avez découvert récemment ? Consultez notre Dev Tracker à tout moment pour vérifier son statut :

https://trello.com/b/17gJjNAy/naicaonline-tracker

----------


## FraZM

Nous souhaitions lancer une nouvelle mise à jour pour Naïca mais nous avons eu quelques imprévus, qui nous ont poussé à retarder son lancement. Nous sommes en train de corriger les différents problèmes et la mise à jour sera disponible lorsqu'elle sera prête !

La Liste d'amis sera ajoutée avec cette mise à jour, ce qui vous permettra de savoir quels sont vos amis en ligne !

----------


## FraZM

Mise à jour de Naïca : Liste d'amis, canaux de discussion et bien plus

Lisez le patch ici : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...-et-bien-plus/

----------


## FraZM

Vous avez pris le VIPack ? En plus de plusieurs récompenses (mini-pet exclusif, skins...) vous obtiendrez aussi l'équivalent de 40€ en monnaie du jeu !

https://naicaonline.com/donation

Toutes les récompenses seront livrées à la sortie officielle de Naïca.

----------


## FraZM

Nouveautés de Naïca : Fonctionnalités, évolution des sorts et Black Friday

En savoir plus : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...-black-friday/

De nouvelles donations seront disponibles à partir du Black Friday (elles seront en promotion durant l'évènement) :

_Devenez un fondateur de Naïca et portez une armure légendaire créée par les artisans de Lazul ! Vous échangerez directement avec nous, nous créérons ce monde avec vous.
_



_Votre nom fera partie de Naïca et chaque aventurier le verra ! Démarquez-vous de la foule avec votre cape du fondateur et ayez plusieurs opportunités pour sauver le cristal-monde !
_

----------


## FraZM

Ce week-end, nous avons dépassé la barre des 200 000 vulpians ! Il s'agit d'un nombre assez énorme, merci à tous pour votre soutien et votre intérêt !

A bientôt sur Naïca



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTsAdOztuT0

----------


## FraZM

Ils ont pris leur revanche sur les monstres de la forêt : qui est le chasseur maintenant ?

----------


## FraZM

En février, nous allons sortir la Forêt de Cerulean. Cette nouvelle zone est pour les joueurs de niveau 8 à 15 et précède le marais de Lazul (niveau 15 à 19).

Nous sommes actuellement en train de travailler sur les quêtes et nous souhaitions vous partager certains de ses personnages !

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons sorti une nouvelle mise à jour de Naïca ! Des modifications ont été apportées sur le système de ciblage, un bouton d'interaction est disponible sur mobile et le logo de rendu de quête est maintenant visible sur la carte ("?") !

Plus d'info ici : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...s#comment-2105

----------


## FraZM

Le moulin de Mac est prêt à vous accueillir ! Vous le retrouverez dans la Forêt de Cerulean, disponible en février.

----------


## FraZM

Vous l'attendez tous : la Forêt de Cerulean sera disponible le 3 mars !

Nouvel environnement, nouvelle armure, plus de 100 quêtes...

Plus d'info ici : https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...rulean-arrive/

----------


## FraZM

Ce week-end, retrouvez l'équipe Naïca à la Japan Tours Festival, du 28 février au 1er mars !

En avant-première mondiale depuis notre poche : vous pourrez jouer sur la Forêt de Cerulean !

Retrouvez nous au Hall B du Parc des expos, stand 104 !

----------


## FraZM

Notre passage sur le live de @AllGeekStudio est disponible en replay ! Au programme : beaucoup d'informations sur Naïca et la Forêt de Cerulean !


https://youtu.be/HDpe3mPSgtU

----------


## FraZM

La Forêt de Cerulean est disponible !

- Six fois plus grande que le Marais Acoreux

- 100+ quêtes

- Nouvelle armure

- Tours de téléportation

Téléchargez la mise à jour maintenant : https://naicaonline.com/fr/alpha


https://youtu.be/TrImf1JgqP8

----------


## FraZM

C'est dangereux de voyager dans les zones de PvP ouvert, tout le monde peut vous attaquer !

Surtout les membres de l'équipe de développement...

https://giphy.com/gifs/eLY7Rsr70ffsqUgXk2

----------


## FraZM

Nous souhaitions vous dire que l'équipe travaille avec acharnement pour améliorer Naïca à la prochaine mise à jour et que beaucoup de correctifs sont à prévoir !

----------


## FraZM

Aventuriers, restez en sécurité chez vous !

Nous sommes en télétravail pour continuer d'améliorer Naïca et nous prévoyons de sortir une mise à jour la semaine prochaine.

Rejoignez notre Discord ! Vous pourrez parler avec des centaines d'autres joueurs.

discord.gg/naicaonline

----------


## FraZM

Pendant cette période de confinement liée au Covid-19, nous étendons temporairement le mode Invité de Naïca.

Les Invités ont désormais accès à toute la Forêt de Cerulean et peuvent progresser jusqu'au niveau 15 !

https://naicaonline.com/alpha/

Restez en sécurité aventuriers !

----------


## FraZM

La mise à jour 0.2.1 sortira la semaine prochaine ! Nous avons ajouté quelques nouveautés en plus de tous les correctifs qui sont appliqués ! Comme un premier système de tutoriel...

----------


## FraZM

Par amour du retrogaming, Naïca est désormais disponible sur NES ! Il est temps de télécharger votre cartouche et de dépoussiérer votre console !

----------


## FraZM

La mise à jour 0.2.1 est disponible !

FAQ de Carboner
Limite de 10 quêtes en cours
Énormément de correctifs

https://forums.naicaonline.com/topic...3%A0-jour-021/

----------


## FraZM

Le site de Naïca a gagné un niveau ! Retrouvez beaucoup plus d'informations sur le jeu ainsi que sur l'univers de Naïca : fonctionnalités à venir, zones, divinités, réputation...

https://naicaonline.com/

----------


## FraZM

Du 10 au 16 avril, récupérez des Oeufs de Kuikuik sur tous les monstres de Naïca et échangez les contre des jouets exclusifs auprès du Marchand !

Participez à l'évènement : https://naicaonline.com/

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons ajouté les titres en jeu ! Alors donateurs, si vous voulez briller en public, c'est le moment !

----------


## FraZM

Nous travaillons dur pour la nouvelle mise à jour de Naïca ! Elle comprendra beaucoup de changements pour la Forêt de Cerulean ainsi que le tutoriel, demandé par beaucoup d'entre vous !

Plus d'info prochainement.

----------


## FraZM

Voici un premier aperçu du tutoriel dans Naïca ! Vos premiers adversaires seront des mannequins très très menaçant...

----------


## FraZM

A la prochaine mise à jour de Naïca, nous allons ajouter les quêtes journalières qui vous permettront de récupérer de nouvelles récompenses !

----------


## FraZM

Naïca est actuellement en cours de traduction par une entreprise de localisation : nous prévoyons d'implanter les traductions en jeu (FR, EN, ES, PT) en juin !

----------


## FraZM

Pour rappel : Nous allons ajouter un tutoriel à Naïca à la prochaine mise à jour, qui arrive très bientôt !

----------


## FraZM

La mise à jour 0.2.2 de Naïca est disponible !

- Rework de la Forêt de Cerulean

- Tutoriel

- Quêtes journalières

- Récompenses journalières

Plus d'infos : https://naicaonline.com/news/view/23

----------


## FraZM

Effectuez vos quêtes journalières pour obtenir des Tokens et votre Coffre Journalier ! Echangez ensuite vos Tokens au marchand contre ce dont vous avez besoin : potions, armes ou armures.

----------


## FraZM

Bientôt sur vos appareils : les Crêtes de Cristal !

Des quêtes seront effectuées et des récompenses seront données dans le tristement célèbre camp de brigand. Aurez-vous peur de Durocan, le féroce leader ?

----------


## FraZM

Nous sommes de retour au studio ! L'équipe se reforme petit à petit tout au long de la semaine.

Restez en sécurité !

----------


## FraZM

Elles arrivent bientôt...

Les Crêtes de Cristal seront disponibles sur PC, Android et iOS le 21 juillet !

Toutes les infos : https://naicaonline.com/news/view/24

----------


## FraZM

Nous avons sorti les Crêtes de Cristal la semaine dernière après avoir réinitialisé tous les comptes des joueurs ! Une monture Kuikuik est désormais disponible pour être testé à tous les marchands, au prix symbolique de 1 pièce de cristal.

Le trailer de lancement de la zone est disponible ici :



https://youtu.be/o57VqWIOIF4

----------


## Molina

Putain, c'est beau !

----------


## FraZM

Merci beaucoup Molina ! Notre directeur artistique donne tout ce qu'il a haha !

----------


## FraZM

Les choses sur lesquelles on travaille actuellement : 

- Joystick déplaçable (mobile) → terminé

- Améliorations sur le ciblage → terminé

- Problème de rafraîchissement d'inventaire → terminé

- Freezes 

- Problèmes sur le donjon & le mini-donjon 

- Faire revenir l'Ermite de ses vacances

----------


## FraZM

Chaque jeu de fantasy a besoin de son Stonehenge !

----------


## FraZM

Nous venons d'annoncer la date de lancement de la Bêta ouverte de Naïca ! Vous pouvez retrouver toutes les informations avec des beaux visuels ici !

https://naicaonline.com/fr/news/view/26

----------


## FraZM

La Bêta ouverte vous apporte :

- 30 nouvelles quêtes secondaires

- 80 nouvelles quêtes principales

- 2 nouvelles zones

Sortie le 10 novembre à 14h00 !

----------


## FraZM

Un Azralian qui tire la langue lorsqu'il court : exactement la chose dont vous aviez besoin sans le savoir.

La Beta ouverte et la personnalisation de personnage sont disponibles le 10 Novembre !

----------


## FraZM

Un designer fier de lui montre les retouches qu'il a apporté à l'artwork ! Vous le reconnaissez ?

----------


## FraZM

Vous connaissez Agathe ? C'est la barde de Lazul !

Vous pourrez lui dire bonjour à la Bêta ouverte !

----------


## FraZM

La sortie au nord de Lazul est impraticable pour le moment.... Ce qui veut dire qu'aucun échange commercial ne peut être effectué avec la capitale ! Mais qui a bien pu causer un tel éboulement ?

----------


## FraZM

Psst... Vous savez quoi ?

Dans moins d'un mois, vous pourrez jouer à la Bêta ouverte !

Vous avez hâte ? Nous aussi !

----------


## FraZM

La Bêta ouverte se rapproche de plus en plus... Mais tout d'abord, nous avons des choses à vous montrer !

Rejoignez notre Devstream le jeudi 22 octobre ! Le live débutera à partir de 18h00 heure française sur YouTube.

https://youtu.be/zoNMabtz0b0

----------


## FraZM

Bonjour à tous ! Le replay du Devstream est disponible sur YouTube pour les curieux !

Au menu :

- Les donations & vous

- Récap de l'Alpha fermée

- Le contenu de la Bêta ouverte

- Le futur de Naïca

- Rackhim & les transmo

Le replay : https://youtu.be/zoNMabtz0b0

----------


## FraZM

Le trailer de la Bêta ouverte est sorti hier ! On a encore quelques surprises en poche pour vous haha


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWMG...el=NaicaOnline

----------


## FraZM

La Bêta ouverte sort officiellement dans moins d'une semaine !! On compte sur vous pour être présent le 10 novembre !

----------


## FraZM

Demain, partez à l'aventure comme vous le souhaitez ! Un compte. Plusieurs plateformes.

----------


## Hideo

Felicitation pour le lancement de votre Open Beta, j'y jeterai sans aucun doute un oeil  :;):

----------


## FraZM

Merci !

La Bêta de Naïca est disponible depuis quelques semaines déjà ! Beaucoup de choses ont dû être géré (d'où le retard de l'annonce ici), mais c'est désormais plus calme !

Nous travaillons sur la prochaine mise à jour qui aura lieu en décembre avec pas mal de correctifs et quelques nouveautés. Pendant ce temps là, nous faisons aussi quelques mises à jour serveur pour corriger plusieurs points, qui sont faciles à faire.

N'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre !

https://naicaonline.com

----------


## FraZM

La Bêta ouverte a été lancée il y a quelques semaines, mais qu'est-ce qui est prévu ? Et bien on a la réponse à cette question !

https://naicaonline.com/fr/news/view/36

----------

